# Black Beauty: M4 Carbine in Action HD VIDEO



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't shoot my M4 Carbine all that often anymore now that I've got a pretty full gun safe with all sorts of other "toys" of various calibers and descriptions, but each time I do I sure enjoy it! It is highly accurate, really fun to shoot and it is a delight each time I pull the trigger.

If you have a rifle in the AR15 family, do you feel the same way about yours? What do you like most about it? What do you like least about it? How have you used yours?

Would love to hear from you and compare notes.

Here's a discussion and shooting demonstration video I made today out at the gun club on a very wet and rainy day! Thank goodness for rifle ranges with roofs over them.

*
HD VIDEO LINK HERE.*


----------

